# 2 days to finish



## RP84 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi,

Remodeling house before move in, in about 5 weeks before baby comes. Really need to finish the drywall repair/patching this weekend to stay on schedule to prime and paint next weekend before flooring goes in.

Have a bit of everything to do on Previously painted walls, but not at a real large scale:

30-40x 3-5" square patches from electrical work
6-7x corner beads that have deteriorated
4-8x taping joints from a wall removal
Tons of nail pops
Etc
Biggest question:

Can i tape/corner/patch 1st & 2nd coat with 100% 90 minute mud?
My plan:

Saturday - 2 coats of 90 min mud on all the tape/corners/patches 
Sunday - finishing coat with lightweight all purpose
Next Sat - sand, prime
Next sun - sand, 2 coats paint

My skill set:

Spent a summer in high school on paint crew, so pretty comfortable but been ~15 years since held a hawk and dont rememer the mud types we used.
Some pics of what dealing with


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

yes but no more than you got there, i would use 20min. and do it in a day. also patch those strips in with half inch rock(with couple more backers in there) so its under surface height. easier to hide that way.


----------

